
Ask HN: How could blockchain help games? - aniijbod
Can blockchain make a game better? Can it make games that couldn&#x27;t exist without it? Could using blockchain in games development, or as part of a game&#x27;s functionality, become a big thing?
======
bufferoverflow
Blockchain solves the distributed consensus problem. One could imagine a
decentralized game where its clients are distributed, no central server to
control everything. It would probably have to be a relatively slow game, not
realtime.

